# Murray Monterey



## gracie920101 (May 9, 2010)

I just bought this ladies Murray for a song.  Don't anything about it but it's in rough shape.  Where do I start? I haven't even taken a pic yet but I have the serial number.  Can I use that to at least find out when it was made?  Be nice guys, this is my first time here.


----------



## militarymonark (May 9, 2010)

prob late 70's early 80's the monterey isn't a very old bike in the balloon tire world, they didn't have much to them fenders and chainguard about the most at least I've never seen any with any other extras. Its best just posting  pictures to get most information or you can search the internet and find something similar to yours


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2010)

Post your pics and give us the serial number. We can easily decipher it for you (hopefully).


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 10, 2010)

eventually they may be worth something but right now you're talking worth a song and not much more. they were good riding bikes and look nice enough but no real value. I have at least 4 out back that I have torn apart for the wheels and other good stuff. most of them I got for free or $10.00 or less. I have 2 boys frames out there if you're interested.:o


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2010)

Mr. Fleetwood, you live in California. You guys may be in turmoil right now with the debt and all, but if there is one thing that you guys have to thankful for, it is the fact that you guys are FLOODED with old cars in bikes. Us rust belt dwellers aren't so blessed with Classics like that.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 10, 2010)

you might be surprised, most of my bikes are imported Mid west rust! there really aren't many old bikes here. the Murrays and 10 speeds are common enough but the pre and post war gooddies are all in the mid west packed in barns. now Cars are another matter, I belong to several old car sites and am amazed at some of the rust you guys collect there.my '64 Dart is still in original paint and is totally rust free, heck, my Dad is still driving the '58 Plymouth he has had since before he met my mom! he bought it in 1961.
and as for California, well...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 11, 2010)

The earlier Montereys had a few good things going for them, like reproduction Carlisle Lightning Dart ww tires! And the tan ones had fenders, and comfy tan Mesinger seats. I had a new one in the early 80s, and it had a factory bendix 2 speed kickback hub!


----------



## gracie920101 (May 22, 2010)

*serial number*



classicfan1 said:


> Post your pics and give us the serial number. We can easily decipher it for you (hopefully).




The serial number is MO9 005021.

Wow, thanks guys!  I didn't expect any results at all from that pitiful post.  

If I wanted to repaint the frame, is there a source for new decals or do I need to try to preserve the original in some way?


----------



## militarymonark (May 22, 2010)

well they aren't reproduction carlisle, the company just contiuned to make those tires and as far as i know they were the last bikes that came with those tires. I missed on on craigslist buying a monterey for the carlisles they were in great shape.


----------



## Peter M. Hawley (Apr 21, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The earlier Montereys had a few good things going for them, like reproduction Carlisle Lightning Dart ww tires! And the tan ones had fenders, and comfy tan Mesinger seats. I had a new one in the early 80s, and it had a factory bendix 2 speed kickback hub!


----------



## Peter M. Hawley (Apr 21, 2019)

I have an earlier Monterey and it is my favorite daily rider because of its good looks and lighter-weight tubing. I built a light-weight springer front fork, ditched the fenders and added an aluminum wheelset with 3-speed coaster brake. Cable for twist-grip shifter is routed through the right-side cantilever tube, emerging out the lower seat stay, just above the shifter mechanism on the hub.


----------



## anaheimrider (Aug 18, 2019)

i have a murray 2 speed with hub  metallic blue   serial number MO25020-52 id like to know more about this bike like the year it was made and thing else interesting about this bike


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 18, 2019)

Picture(s) please.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 24, 2019)

Note, since my post 9 years ago, I found out that the Lightning tires were made from the original molds, so not a repop! Also, the Monterey name was also used on a 3 speed lightweight until the mid '70s. The retro cruiser came out in '77 or '78.


----------

